# Patent: Tamron 60mm f/2.8 VC



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 18, 2016)

```
<p>Another Tamron optical patent has been found, this time for a 60mm f/2.8 VC, this follows <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/patent-tamron-100-400mm-f4-5-6-3-vc/">last weeks 100-400 f/4.5-6.3 VC</a> patent, which may have been part of the 150-600 f/5-6.3 VC development.</p>
<p>This optical formula is for a full frame DSLR.</p>
<p>Patent Publication No. 2016-126086 (Google Translated)</p>
<ul>
<li>Published 2016.7.11</li>
<li>Filing date 2014.12.26</li>
<li>Example</li>
<li>Focal length 61.79 61.21 56.74</li>
<li>FNO 2.88 2.92 3.16</li>
<li>2ω (angle of view) 38.58 38.03 34.57</li>
<li>Positive and negative positive</li>
<li>Inner focus</li>
<li>Anti-vibration (the second group)</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 18, 2016)

Pardon my inability to interpret the spec's, but is this a macro? If yes, I am quite intrigued.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 19, 2016)

Is that a macro? If it released before years end, I am going to bag it for my short macro needs. I desperately need a 50/60mm 1:1 IF macro which seems to be available for Nikon users since 2008.


----------

